# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրքասանտա

## մարիօ

Ակումբ ողջույն  :Love:  ես նորից հայտնվեցի
Էս անգամ ֆիլմերի փոխարեն կազմակերպում ենք գրքերի սանտան ու հույս ունեմ, որ ավելի շատ մարդ պիտի որ մասնակցի։
Խաղի կանոններն այսպիսին են՝
մինչև դեկտեմբերի 31-ը ցանկացած ակումբցի, ով սիրում ու ուզում է գիրք կարդալ, կամ չի սիրում բայց ուզում է ու պատրաստ է  որոշակի ժամանակահատվածում կարդալ իր սանտայի նվիրած գիրքը, այս թեմայում հաստատում է իր մասնակցությունն ու ինձ անձնական նամակով *250 էջը չգերազանցող* մի գրքի վերնագիր է ուղարկում։  Գիրքը կարող է լինել արձակ կամ չափածո, հայ, ռուս, արտասահմանյան հեղինակ, պատմվածք կամ վիպակ՝ ժանրային ոչ մի սահմանափակում չկա։  Յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից հունվարի առաջին օրերին իմ կողմից պատասխան նամակով ստանում է իր գաղտնի սանտայի նվեր գիրքը ու պիտի սահմանված ժամկետում կարդա այն ու կարծիք գրի թեմայում, *ցանկալի է համապարփակ ռեվյուի տեսքով*։  :Wink:  Հետո բոլորով քննարկում ենք հետևյալ գիրքը, մտքեր ու կարծիքներ ենք ասում, անցնում հաջորդ գրքին, ընթացքում էլ Կինոսանտան վկա՝ լիքը նոր գրքեր ենք բացահայտում։  :Blush: 
Կարդալու վերջնաժամկետը ու այլ մանրամասներ տեղում բոլորով կորոշենք։ Այս անգամվա մասնակցության միակ նախապայմանը ձեր մասնակցությունը հաստատելն է թեմայում ձեր *էլ․փոստի հասցեի տեսքով*։  Կսպասեմ արձագանքների ու քննարկումների  :Jpit: 
Նմանատիպ՝ Կինոսանտայի ընթացքը կարող եք տեսնել այստեղ
Հ․Գ․ Գրքերի բաժանումը անելու է սանտայի գեներատորը, առանց մարդու միջամտության(էլ․ փոստերը դրա համար են)։
Հ․Հ․Գ․ Բոլորին մաղթում եմ հավես ընթերցանություն ու հավես նվերներ իրենց գաղտնի սանտաներից։

----------

Ruby Rue (22.12.2015), unknown (25.12.2015), Vardik! (22.12.2015), Դատարկություն (21.12.2015), Նիկեա (22.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրանցվեց  :Smile:  
byurakni շնիկ ջիմեյլ քոմ
Մենակ մի մե՜ծ խնդրանք: Ես շատ խիստ որոշել եմ, որ մյուս տարվա առաջին կեսին ոչ մի անգլերեն գիրք չեմ կարդալու, հետևաբար շա՜տ եմ խնդրում կազմակերպչին, որ ինձ էնպիսի գիրք տա, որի օրիգինալն անգլերեն չէ:

----------

մարիօ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես էլ եմ գրանցվում:
Մեյլս քեզ ՓՄ կանեմ:
Մերսի կազմակերպելու համար  :Love:

----------

մարիօ (22.12.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ինձ էլ գրանցի ^_^

----------

մարիօ (22.12.2015), Նիկեա (22.12.2015)

----------


## Vardik!

Ես էլ եմ ուզում։  :Blush: 
Ողջույն, ակումբ, վաղուց չէինք հանդիպել։  :Love:

----------

մարիօ (22.12.2015), Նիկեա (22.12.2015)

----------


## Նիկեա

ես էլ  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (22.12.2015)

----------


## John

ես էլ Կինոսանտայի էի սպասում․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (22.12.2015), Տրիբուն (22.12.2015)

----------


## մարիօ

> ես էլ Կինոսանտայի էի սպասում․․․


էս վերջանա, Կինոսանտան սկսենք, սրան էլ շատ սպասող կար, չեմ ուզում շատ ձանձրացնել  :Think:

----------

John (22.12.2015)

----------


## մարիօ

Ցանկացած բառը ց-ով եմ գրել, կներեք ժողովուրդ, էս ո՞վ եմ ես  :Bad: 

Հա, գրքերից մեկն արդեն ստացել եմ, արդեն հետաքրքիր ա  :Love:

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Ես էլ եմ ուզում…

----------

մարիօ (23.12.2015)

----------


## unknown

Եսելեմ  ուզում :Love:

----------

մարիօ (01.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես պաս, լիքը գիրք կառաջարկեի, բայց to-read-ս էնքան հագեցած ա, որ չեմ ուզում էս պահին ուրիշ բան կարդամ: Մյուս կինոսանտային կմասնակցեմ:

----------

մարիօ (01.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Ակումբ, մի քանի օր մնաց, ահագին լավ գրքեր եմ ստացել, դուք էլ միացեք ու միասին բացահայտենք նոր գրքեր ու հեղինակների։  :Blush:

----------

unknown (28.12.2015), Vardik! (29.12.2015), Նիկեա (28.12.2015)

----------


## մարիօ

երկու ժամ ա գրքերն եմ փորձում դասավորել, շատ դաժան ա, ահագին կարդացել եք գրքերից, չեմ կարողանում նենց դասավորել, որ կարդացած չլինեք ու բոլորդ գոհ լինեք։ Աչքիս էս անգամ դժգոհություններ ամեն դեպքում լինելու են։  :Think:

----------


## մարիօ

Ժո՜ղ, ոնց որ ստացվեց մոտս նենց համակարգել, որ կարդացած չլինեք։ ՈՒրեմն մեր գրքասանտային գրանցվել է 8  ակումբցի և ես։ 
Strangelittlegirl
Դատարկություն
Վոլտերա
Vardik!
Նիկեա
Մարի-Լույս
unknown
Ruby Rue
մարիօ

Գրքերը բոլորիցդ ստացել եմ, մոտակա մի ժամվա ընթացքում կստանաք ձեր նվերները ակումբի նամակի տեսքով։ Կարդալու համար ունենք ուղիղ մեկ ամիս, մինչև *փետրվարի մեկը* կարող եք կարդալ ու արտահայտվել ձեր գրքի մասին, նաև փորձել գուշակել սանտաներին։
Հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն ու ուրախ նոր տարի բոլորիդ  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (02.01.2016), unknown (02.01.2016), Vardik! (02.01.2016), Աթեիստ (01.01.2016), Դատարկություն (01.01.2016), Նիկեա (01.01.2016), Վոլտերա (01.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

ՈՒղարկել եմ ձեր գրքերը կարդացողներ, ուղղակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար, որովհետև մարդիկ կային իրենց բաժին գիրքը կարդացել էին։ Խնդրում եմ նայեք ձեր նամակներն ու եթե հանկարծ ձեզ ուղարկած չլինեմ ձայն հանեք։ Հա, ի դեպ, գրքերից մեկի հետ նաև մի երգ եմ ուղարկել, էդ էլ բոնուս նվեր սանտաներից մեկից  :Jpit:  
Հուսամ՝ դժգոհ չեք լինի։  Վաղը գրքերի ամբողջական ցանկը կդնեմ էս թեմայում, որ բոլորն իմանան, թե ինչ գրքեր են քննարկվելու։

----------

Նիկեա (01.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒղարկել եմ ձեր գրքերը կարդացողներ, ուղղակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար, որովհետև մարդիկ կային իրենց բաժին գիրքը կարդացել էին։ Խնդրում եմ նայեք ձեր նամակներն ու եթե հանկարծ ձեզ ուղարկած չլինեմ ձայն հանեք։ Հա, ի դեպ, գրքերից մեկի հետ նաև մի երգ եմ ուղարկել, էդ էլ բոնուս նվեր սանտաներից մեկից  
> Հուսամ՝ դժգոհ չեք լինի։  Վաղը գրքերի ամբողջական ցանկը կդնեմ էս թեմայում, որ բոլորն իմանան, թե ինչ գրքեր են քննարկվելու։


Ես ջղային ու դժգոհ եմ  :Angry2:  նամակներդ նայի

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես ջղային ու դժգոհ եմ  նամակներդ նայի


պատասխանել եմ՝ էդ գիրքը կամ կարդացել են, կամ անչափահաս են կամ չեն ուզում կարդան, կրակն ընկա ձեռը  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի բան ասեմ էլի: Մարիօն ընտիր բան ա անում, որ կազմակերպում ա էս սանտան, բայց դուք էլ էլի մի քիչ պատասխանատու էղեք ու գրքերն առաջարկելուց ուշադրություն դարձրեք՝ համապատասխանում ա պահանջներին, թե չէ: Առաջին գրառման մեջ հայերենով սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված ա, որ մինչև 250 էջ ունեցող գիրք պիտի առաջարկվի: Հիմա ինձ ընկել ա մի գիրք, որը 320 էջ ա: Ես էդ գիրքն անկախ ամեն ինչից կկարդամ, որտև առանց էդ էլ մի հատ շուխուռ արեցի մի հատ ուրիշ վատ առաջարկված գրքի պատճառով, փոխել տվեցի: Բայց տենց չի էլի ձևը  :Sad:

----------

մարիօ (02.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

կարդացողներ, էս էլ ձեզ քննարկվելիք գրքերի ամբողջական ցանկը։ Կարող եք արդեն սկսել գուշակություններ անել, գտնելու համար ձեր սանտային։  :Tongue: 

*Ինքնություն*-Միլան Կունդերա
*Մարդասպանի հիգիենան*-Ամելի Նոթոմբ
*Էնդհաուզի առեղծվածը*-Ագաթա Քրիստի
*Ծեր թագավորը իր աքսորավայրում*-Առնո Գայգեր
*We Have Always Lived in the Castle*-Shirley Jackson
*The Satanic Bible*-Anton Szandor LaVey
*A Separate Reality*-Carlos Castaneda
*Heaven Has No Favorites*-Erich Maria Remarque
*The ocean at the end of the lane*-Neil Gaiman

----------

Smokie (08.01.2016), Vardik! (03.01.2016), Աթեիստ (03.01.2016), Մուշու (03.01.2016), Նիկեա (03.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեհե, փաստորեն հեչ բոցոքելու տեղ չունեմ  :Jpit:  չկարդացածներիցս ամենալավն ինձ ա ընկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քրիստիից բացի սաղ կարելի էր կարդալ։ Նոթոմբինը լավն ա։
Ափսոս ժամանակ չկա։

----------

մարիօ (03.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> Հեհե, փաստորեն հեչ բոցոքելու տեղ չունեմ  չկարդացածներիցս ամենալավն ինձ ա ընկել


Որը՞ չես կարդացել էսքանից Բյուր։

----------


## Մուշու

The Satanic Bible-Anton Szandor LaVey հետաքրքիր ա ո՞վ ա առաջարկել  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Vardik!

Եթե գրքասանտան չլներ, ես երևի երբեք չկարդայի էն գիրքը, որն ինձ բաժինա ընկել։ Ուֆ… (

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որը՞ չես կարդացել էսքանից Բյուր։


Սրանք.
Էնդհաուզի առեղծվածը-Ագաթա Քրիստի
We Have Always Lived in the Castle-Shirley Jackson
The Satanic Bible-Anton Szandor LaVey
A Separate Reality-Carlos Castaneda
Heaven Has No Favorites-Erich Maria Remarque




> The Satanic Bible-Anton Szandor LaVey հետաքրքիր ա ո՞վ ա առաջարկել


Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա առաջարկել, բայց ահավոր վատ բան ա արել  :Angry2:  Սա գեղարվեստական ընթերցանություն ա, ոնց կարելի ա տենց բան առաջարկել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գրքերի ցանկը նայեցի, մի տեսակ ուրախացա, որ չեմ մասնակցում  :Jpit:  Էդքանից երևի մենակ Գեյմանը կկարդայի:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ինձ բաժին ընկած գիրքը` «Ծեր թագավորն իր աքսորավայրում» (Der alte König in seinem Exil) էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով հասանելի չի: Ոնց հասկացա` անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն թարգմանություն չկա, գերմաներեն էլ չգիտեմ: Եթե չկարողացա հայերեն տպագիր տարբերակը գտնել, չեմ կարդա:

----------


## John

> Ինձ բաժին ընկած գիրքը` «Ծեր թագավորն իր աքսորավայրում» (Der alte König in seinem Exil) էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով հասանելի չի: Ոնց հասկացա` անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն թարգմանություն չկա, գերմաներեն էլ չգիտեմ: Եթե չկարողացա հայերեն տպագիր տարբերակը գտնել, չեմ կարդա:


սենց տարբերակ կա օրինակ․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկել եմ ասելու՝ ես փաս: Ռեմարկի առաջին մի հինգ էջը կարդացի ու սկսեցի մտածել՝ չէ, բայց ի՞նչ եմ անում: Կարդում եմ մի գիրք մի գրողից, որից արդեն երեք գիրք կարդացել ու համոզվել եմ, որ ինքն իմ ճաշակով չի: Չորրորդը կարդալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ու տենց որոշեցի չկարդալ: Թող ների Սանտան:

Ռուբի, շուտ ասեիր, ես քեզ կտայի: Ունեմ հայերեն տպագիրը:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> սենց տարբերակ կա օրինակ․․․


Տեսել եմ, բայց հավես չկա առնելու:  :Jpit: 




> Էկել եմ ասելու՝ ես փաս: Ռեմարկի առաջին մի հինգ էջը կարդացի ու սկսեցի մտածել՝ չէ, բայց ի՞նչ եմ անում: Կարդում եմ մի գիրք մի գրողից, որից արդեն երեք գիրք կարդացել ու համոզվել եմ, որ ինքն իմ ճաշակով չի: Չորրորդը կարդալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ու տենց որոշեցի չկարդալ: Թող ների Սանտան:
> 
> Ռուբի, շուտ ասեիր, ես քեզ կտայի: Ունեմ հայերեն տպագիրը:


Մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն թարգմանություն չի լինի, թե չէ ավելի շուտ կսկսեի փնտրել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տեսել եմ, բայց հավես չկա առնելու: 
> 
> Մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն թարգմանություն չի լինի, թե չէ ավելի շուտ կսկսեի փնտրել:



Ռուսերեն կա՝ http://royallib.com/book/gardner_dge..._izgnanii.html

Չնայած, սա ոնց որ ուրիշ հեղինակի ա ։)

----------


## Vardik!

Ես ինձ բաժին ընկած գիրքը կարդացի արդեն։ Սանտան հաստատ  դեմ չի լինի, եթե ցուցակի մյուս գրքերից կարդամ։  :Smile:

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես ինձ բաժին ընկած գիրքը կարդացի արդեն։ Սանտան հաստատ  դեմ չի լինի, եթե ցուցակի մյուս գրքերից կարդամ։


եթե արդեն վերջացրել ես, թեմայում գրի, թե որն է քո գիրքը, տպավորություններ գրի, մենք էլ իմանանք կարծիքդ, խաղի իմաստը դա է։  մնացած գրքերն էլ իհարկե կարող ես կարդալ  :Smile:

----------

Vardik! (09.01.2016), Նիկեա (09.01.2016), Վոլտերա (08.01.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ինչ պասիվ է էս թեման :/
Իմ նվերը ԼաՎեյի Satanic Bible-ն է, ենթադրում եմ, որ Ռուբին է սանտաս: Վաղը կավարտեմ գիրքը ու կռեվյուեմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչ պասիվ է էս թեման :/
> Իմ նվերը ԼաՎեյի Satanic Bible-ն է, ենթադրում եմ, որ Ռուբին է սանտաս: Վաղը կավարտեմ գիրքը ու կռեվյուեմ


Ռուբի ջան, աշխարհում լավ գրքերը սկսել են պակասություն անե՞լ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուբի ջան, աշխարհում լավ գրքերը սկսել են պակասություն անե՞լ


Դու էդ ես ասում, էդ գիրքն ինձ էր ընկել, կռիվ-ղալմաղալ արեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ռուֆ, եկ ու բացատրի բացասական վերաբերմունքդ   :Jpit:  Բյուր, դու էլ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուֆ, եկ ու բացատրի բացասական վերաբերմունքդ   Բյուր, դու էլ


Շատ կարճ բացատրեմ. ի՞նչ ռեակցիա կտայիր, եթե էս գրքասանտայի շրջանակներում մեկն Աստվածաշունչ առաջարկեր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Շատ կարճ բացատրեմ. ի՞նչ ռեակցիա կտայիր, եթե էս գրքասանտայի շրջանակներում մեկն Աստվածաշունչ առաջարկեր:


Բյուր, սխալ պատասխան տվիր  :LOL: 
Հեսա կբացատրեն մանրամասն, որ Satanic Bible-ը Աստվածաշունչ չի, սատանիզմն էլ սատանայապաշտություն չի  :Jpit: 

Իմ պատասխանը կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝ ես արդեն դուրս եմ եկել էն տարիքից, երբ ամեն ձև փորձում էի ինքնահաստատվել  :Jpit:  ԼաՎեյը մինչև մեռնելն էլ չկարողացավ էդ տարիքից դուրս գալ ու ոնց որպես կլոուն ապրեց, տենց էլ որպես կլոուն մեռավ

----------

Վոլտերա (30.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սխալ պատասխան տվիր 
> Հեսա կբացատրեն մանրամասն, որ Satanic Bible-ը Աստվածաշունչ չի, սատանիզմն էլ սատանայապաշտություն չի 
> 
> Իմ պատասխանը կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝ ես արդեն դուրս եմ եկել էն տարիքից, երբ ամեն ձև փորձում էի ինքնահաստատվել  ԼաՎեյը մինչև մեռնելն էլ չկարողացավ էդ տարիքից դուրս գալ ու ոնց որպես կլոուն ապրեց, տենց էլ որպես կլոուն մեռավ


Նենց չի, որ վերնագիրը տեսնելուն պես հրաժարվել եմ: Վիքի.




> The Satanic Bible is a collection of essays, observations, and rituals published by Anton LaVey in 1969. It contains the core principles of Satanism, and is considered the foundation of its philosophy and dogma.[1] It has been described as the most important document to influence contemporary Satanism.[2] Though The Satanic Bible is not considered to be sacred scripture in the way the Christian Bible is to Christianity, LaVeyan Satanists regard it as an authoritative text[1] as it is a contemporary text that has attained for them scriptural status.


Սատանիզմն էլ սատանապայապաշտություն չի ու այլ էդ կարգի լալա-լուլուներ դեռ տասը տարի առաջ էի լսում ամենայն հայոց Բայանդուրից: Չգիտես ինչու, Աստվածաշունչն ընկալվում ա որպես քրիստոնյաների սուրբ գիրք, բայց երբ խոսքը վերաբերում ա ավելի «վեհ» կրոնափիլիսոփայական ուղղությունների, իրանց գրականությունը կարելի ա լինում առաջարկել գեղարվեստական ընթերցանության համար նախատեսված նախագծում: Ու անկեղծ ասած, Աստվածաշունչ կարդալն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան սատանայազիբիլները հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ գեղարվեստական գրականությունը լիքը աստվածաշնչյան հղումներ ա անում, ու դրանք հասկանալը ցանկալի ա:

----------

Ռուֆուս (30.01.2016), Վոլտերա (30.01.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ճիշտն ասած ես սատանիզմ որ ասում եմ, ինչ որ փախած ու death metal լսող սուբկուլտուրա եմ պատկերացնում,  որի անդամները կարան կարդացած լինեն կամ չլինեն ԼաՎեյ: Այ իսկ ինչ պաշտությանն ա վերաբերում, եթե հին հավատալիքներ, ռիտուալներ ու սև մոգության հետ կապված էդ ամեն ինչը մի կողմ դնենք, ԼաՎեյի էս գրածն էլ նենց ոչինչ մտնում ա դրա տակ, որովհետև ինչքան էլ ազատություն, ինքդ քեզ հավատարիմ մնալ, ինքդ քո աստվածը լինել ա այսպես ասած քարոզում, մեկ ա շոու ա դա, էլ չասեմ որ գրքի կեսից ինչ որ պսևդո ռիտուալներ ա նկարագրում, նենց տպավորություն ա 《Ինչպես կախարդության և մութ էներգիայի միջոցով մարդկանց քեզնով անել》 վերնագրով եսիմինչ եմ կարդում: 
Մեկ էլ ինքն աչքիս Նիցշեի գերմարդու հետ ա շատ սխալ ձևով խաղում, ու հավանաբար հենց դրանից էլ ազդվել ա ահագին

----------

Ռուֆուս (30.01.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Աստվածաշնչի պահով էլ մի բան ասեմ, որ գոնե դա գեղարվեստական լիքը կողմեր ունի, իսկ էս իմ կարդացածը լրիվ չոր ու ձևական ագրեսիվ տոնով գրած քարոզ ա

----------

Ռուֆուս (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես չեմ կարա լուրջ ընդունելու մեկին, ով սաղ կյանքը սև թիկնոցով ա ման եկել ու օձերին փաթաթված ա նկարվել, թե տեսե՜ք, ես աշխարհի ամենաչար մարդն եմ, բլա-բլա-բլա  :Jpit: 

Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ ես բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ԼաՎեյի ու Սայենթոլոգիայի հիմնադիր Լ. Ռոն Հաբբարդի միջև: Երկուսն էլ «կրոն» են հիմնադրել, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրոք հավատում են ինչ-որ բանի, այլ նրա համար, որովհետև դա ֆինանսապես շա՜տ ձեռնտու էր ու շատ լավ ինքնաՓՌ էր: Մենակ թե եթե ուրիշներին ասեիր, թե ես սայենթոլոջիստ եմ, երևի ուսերը կթոթովեին մտածելով, թե տեսնես էդ ինչ ա, բայց հենց ասում ես սատանիստ եմ, մարդիկ մի անգամից գույները գցում են, սկսում են կարկամել, խաչակնքում են վերհիշելով իրենց ծանոթ բոլոր աղոթքները:

Հա, մեկ էլ կասեք, բայց Satanic Bible-ում էնքան ճիշտ բաներ կան... Աստվածաշնչում էլ լիքը ճիշտ բաներ կան, Ղուրանում էլ, ցանկացած սուրբ գրքում էլ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես չեմ կարա լուրջ ընդունելու մեկին, ով սաղ կյանքը սև թիկնոցով ա ման եկել ու օձերին փաթաթված ա նկարվել, թե տեսե՜ք, ես աշխարհի ամենաչար մարդն եմ, բլա-բլա-բլա 
> 
> Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ ես բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ԼաՎեյի ու Սայենթոլոգիայի հիմնադիր Լ. Ռոն Հաբբարդի միջև: Երկուսն էլ «կրոն» են հիմնադրել, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրոք հավատում են ինչ-որ բանի, այլ նրա համար, որովհետև դա ֆինանսապես շա՜տ ձեռնտու էր ու շատ լավ ինքնաՓՌ էր: Մենակ թե եթե ուրիշներին ասեիր, թե ես սայենթոլոջիստ եմ, երևի ուսերը կթոթովեին մտածելով, թե տեսնես էդ ինչ ա, բայց հենց ասում ես սատանիստ եմ, մարդիկ մի անգամից գույները գցում են, սկսում են կարկամել, խաչակնքում են վերհիշելով իրենց ծանոթ բոլոր աղոթքները:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ կասեք, բայց Satanic Bible-ում էնքան ճիշտ բաներ կան... Աստվածաշնչում էլ լիքը ճիշտ բաներ կան, Ղուրանում էլ, ցանկացած սուրբ գրքում էլ:


Էդ ճիշտ բաների պահով ես ուզում էի ասել, բայց հետո հիշեցի որ էդ մի քանի ճիշտ բանը ինքը բացահայտում չի արել ու դրանք նորություն չեն ու դրանք առաջինն իրա բերանից դուրս չեն եկել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ կարա լուրջ ընդունելու մեկին, ով սաղ կյանքը սև թիկնոցով ա ման եկել ու օձերին փաթաթված ա նկարվել, թե տեսե՜ք, ես աշխարհի ամենաչար մարդն եմ, բլա-բլա-բլա 
> 
> Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ ես բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ԼաՎեյի ու Սայենթոլոգիայի հիմնադիր Լ. Ռոն Հաբբարդի միջև: Երկուսն էլ «կրոն» են հիմնադրել, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իրոք հավատում են ինչ-որ բանի, այլ նրա համար, որովհետև դա ֆինանսապես շա՜տ ձեռնտու էր ու շատ լավ ինքնաՓՌ էր: Մենակ թե եթե ուրիշներին ասեիր, թե ես սայենթոլոջիստ եմ, երևի ուսերը կթոթովեին մտածելով, թե տեսնես էդ ինչ ա, բայց հենց ասում ես սատանիստ եմ, մարդիկ մի անգամից գույները գցում են, սկսում են կարկամել, խաչակնքում են վերհիշելով իրենց ծանոթ բոլոր աղոթքները:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ կասեք, բայց Satanic Bible-ում էնքան ճիշտ բաներ կան... Աստվածաշնչում էլ լիքը ճիշտ բաներ կան, Ղուրանում էլ, ցանկացած սուրբ գրքում էլ:


Մի խոսքով, Ռուբիին ցիցն ենք հանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես ենթադրեցի, որ Ռուբին ա` հաշվի առնելով գուդրիդսում էդ գրքի մասին իր երկար ռիվյուն ու ահագին բարձր գնահատականը

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չեմ կարա լուրջ ընդունելու մեկին, ով սաղ կյանքը սև թիկնոցով ա ման եկել ու օձերին փաթաթված ա նկարվել, թե տեսե՜ք, ես աշխարհի ամենաչար մարդն եմ, բլա-բլա-բլա


Էքսցենտրիկ մարդ ա երևի եղել: Հա ի՞նչ անենք, եթե իրան հավես ա: Խոսքի՝ Դալիին էլ չե՞ս լուրջ վերաբերվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էքսցենտրիկ մարդ ա երևի եղել: Հա ի՞նչ անենք, եթե իրան հավես ա: Խոսքի՝ Դալիին էլ չե՞ս լուրջ վերաբերվում:


Էդ իրա գործն ա, բայց գրքասանտայում տենց գործ առաջարկելը... Եսիմ է

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ իրա գործն ա, բայց գրքասանտայում տենց գործ առաջարկելը... Եսիմ է


Բան չասի, ուղղակի որ որպես լուրջ չվերաբերվելու հիմնավորում իր էքսցենտրիզմն էր օրինակ բերված, առարկեցի: Թե չէ ծանոթ չեմ վերոնշյալ մարգարեի կյանքին և գործունեությանը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էքսցենտրիկ մարդ ա երևի եղել: Հա ի՞նչ անենք, եթե իրան հավես ա: Խոսքի՝ Դալիին էլ չե՞ս լուրջ վերաբերվում:


Դալին արվեստ էր ստեղծում: Ես արվեստ սիրում եմ, կրոն՝ չէ  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (30.01.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դալին արվեստ էր ստեղծում: Ես արվեստ սիրում եմ, կրոն՝ չէ


Օք: Ես կիսում եմ քո նշյալ նախասիրությունը և նաև նախաչսիրությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.01.2016), Նիկեա (30.01.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Ժող ես գրքասանտան հայտարարելուց ոչ մի սահմանափակում չեմ դրել թեմատիկայի առումով ու ինձ թվում ա էս նախագծի կայֆն էն ա, որ առաջարկես էն, ինչ խելքիդ փչում ա ու համաձայնվելուց էլ համոզված լինես ինքդ քո վրա, որ ինչ էլ առաջարկեն՝ կարդալու ես։ Ռուբիին ցից հանելը մի տեսակ անարդար ա էս դեպքում, որովհետև իրա մտքով էլ էդ ա անցնում, ում ընկել ա, ուղղակի կարար չկարդար ու ասեր, որ չի կարդալու, ոնց տեսնում եք համարյա ոչ մեկը չի էլ կարդացել ու կարդում  :LOL:  Իսկ առաջարկելու իրավունք ունի Ռուբին տեսականորեն, որովհետև գեղարվեստական գիրք ա։ 
Հ․Գ․ նենց չի պաշտպանում եմ ընկերուհուս, ուղղակի իմ սխալն ա․ մյուս անգամ սենց բան անելուց լիքը սահմանափակումներ կդնեմ, որ բոլորի սրտով լինի։ Չնայած երկրորդ անգամ չեմ անի հաստատ։

----------

Ruby Rue (31.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող ես գրքասանտան հայտարարելուց ոչ մի սահմանափակում չեմ դրել թեմատիկայի առումով ու ինձ թվում ա էս նախագծի կայֆն էն ա, որ առաջարկես էն, ինչ խելքիդ փչում ա ու համաձայնվելուց էլ համոզված լինես ինքդ քո վրա, որ ինչ էլ առաջարկեն՝ կարդալու ես։ Ռուբիին ցից հանելը մի տեսակ անարդար ա էս դեպքում, որովհետև իրա մտքով էլ էդ ա անցնում, ում ընկել ա, ուղղակի կարար չկարդար ու ասեր, որ չի կարդալու, ոնց տեսնում եք համարյա ոչ մեկը չի էլ կարդացել ու կարդում  Իսկ առաջարկելու իրավունք ունի Ռուբին տեսականորեն, որովհետև գեղարվեստական գիրք ա։ 
> Հ․Գ․ նենց չի պաշտպանում եմ ընկերուհուս, ուղղակի իմ սխալն ա․ մյուս անգամ սենց բան անելուց լիքը սահմանափակումներ կդնեմ, որ բոլորի սրտով լինի։ Չնայած երկրորդ անգամ չեմ անի հաստատ։


Ես Ռուբիին ցից չեմ հանում, ուրիշ մարդու եմ ցից հանում  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2016), մարիօ (31.01.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ես Ռուբիին ցից չեմ հանում, ուրիշ մարդու եմ ցից հանում


Ես էլ կոնկրետ քեզ չէի պատասխանում, ուղղակի թեման կարդալով եկա, ընդհանրացի  :LOL:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ռուֆ ու գիրքը չկարդացած ժողովուրդ, ԼաՎեյին, որպես կրոնի հիմնադիր, ես էլ բնականաբար լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում։ Կարա համարվի PR, ծաղրանք այլ կրոնների հանդեպ, բայց ոչ կրոն, որին մարդիկ լուրջ կարան հավատան։
Բայց գիրքն ահագին հետաքրքիր ա։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որովհետև ավելի շատ ինչ–որ փիլիսոփայություն ա ներկայացնում, քան կրոն։ Իսկ էդ փիլիսոփայությունը մոտավորապես սենց մի բան ա. չվնասել մեկին եթե քեզ վնաս չի տալիս, հարգել իր ընտրությունները, մտածելակերպն ու սեռական կողմնորոշումը։ Մի քիչ էլ միֆալոգիա կա, որն ահագին հետաքրքրացնում ա։ Մինչև 80%–ի մոտերքն կրոններին «ոչնչացնող», հետաքրքիր փիլիսոփայությամբ գիրք ա, իսկ վերջում նոր էդ կուլտերն ա ներկայացնում, որը հետաքրքիր էր էլի, բայց խնդալու։
Ուղղակի ինքը հետաքրքիր ու բավականին օրիգինալ գիրք ա, չարժի առանց կարդալու ասել որ վատն ա, ինչ ա թե ԼաՎեյը ասենք առյուծ էր տանը պահում։  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբ ու Մարիօ, եթե սահմանափակում չկա, ուրեմն կարելի ա տեսականորեն ցանկացած գիրք առաջարկել, ու դա կարա լինի նեղ մասնագիտական ինչ-որ բանից սկսած, Կարապետիչով վերջացրած:    Նույնիսկ երբ սահմանափակում չկա, ես էստեղ սպասում եմ գրքեր, որոնք գրախանութի ֆիքշըն բաժնում կգտնես, ոչ թե առանձին փիլիսոփայության բաժին գնաս: Նման ընտրություն կատարելիս պետք ա մի քիչ զգույշ լինել ու մտածել, որ գիրքը կարա քեզնից լրիվ տարբեր մարդ կարդա:

Ու Մարիօյին կառաջարկեմ գրքասանտա էլ չանել, որտև իսկական սադո-մազո ա ժամանակ տրամադրել մի գրքի, որը դու գիտես, որ ոչ մի դեպքում չես կարդա, որովհետև արդեն բավականաչափ մեծ ես հասկանալու համար ինչի վրա ա կարելի ժամանակ ծախսել, ինչի վրա` չէ:

Բայց կինոսանտան կայֆ էր: Եթե նույնիսկ ապուշագույն կինո ա, երկու ժամ ա մենակ խլում, հետո արդեն սաղ լավ ա

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ու գիրքը չկարդացած ժողովուրդ, ԼաՎեյին, որպես կրոնի հիմնադիր, ես էլ բնականաբար լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում։ Կարա համարվի PR, ծաղրանք այլ կրոնների հանդեպ, բայց ոչ կրոն, որին մարդիկ լուրջ կարան հավատան։
> Բայց գիրքն ահագին հետաքրքիր ա։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որովհետև ավելի շատ ինչ–որ փիլիսոփայություն ա ներկայացնում, քան կրոն։ Իսկ էդ փիլիսոփայությունը մոտավորապես սենց մի բան ա. չվնասել մեկին եթե քեզ վնաս չի տալիս, հարգել իր ընտրությունները, մտածելակերպն ու սեռական կողմնորոշումը։ Մի քիչ էլ միֆալոգիա կա, որն ահագին հետաքրքրացնում ա։ Մինչև 80%–ի մոտերքն կրոններին «ոչնչացնող», հետաքրքիր փիլիսոփայությամբ գիրք ա, իսկ վերջում նոր էդ կուլտերն ա ներկայացնում, որը հետաքրքիր էր էլի, բայց խնդալու։
> Ուղղակի ինքը հետաքրքիր ու բավականին օրիգինալ գիրք ա, չարժի առանց կարդալու ասել որ վատն ա, ինչ ա թե ԼաՎեյը ասենք առյուծ էր տանը պահում։


Էդ դեպքում, արդյո՞ք ԼաՎեյի ասածները նորություն էին քո համար: Արժի՞ ժամանակ ծախսել ինչ-որ մի բանի վրա, որն արդեն ուրիշներն իր փոխարեն ասել են (էն էլ ավելի լավ ձևով):

Չէ, անկախ ամեն ինչից ես էդ գիրքը չեմ կարդալու: Էնքան ավելի լավ գրքեր կան ցուցակիս մեջ:

----------


## Շինարար

> ԼաՎեյը ասենք առյուծ էր տանը պահում։


Լավ, ես էլ սկսեցի լուրջ չվերաբերվել, Դոդի Գագո՞ն ա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լավ, ես էլ սկսեցի լուրջ չվերաբերվել, Դոդի Գագո՞ն ա




Այ էս ա: Առյուծն էլ հարևանները բողոքել էին, գազանանոցից եկել տարել էին

----------

Շինարար (31.01.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> We Have Always Lived in the Castle-Shirley Jackson


Այո, ուռռա՜, ես կարդացի սանտայիս ուղարկած գիրքը: Համ էլ իմ սանտան ինձ երգ էլ էր ուղարկել  :Tongue:  չգիտեմ ինքը ով ա, բայց ապրի, հավես էր:  :Love:

----------

մարիօ (31.01.2016), Վոլտերա (01.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո, ուռռա՜, ես կարդացի սանտայիս ուղարկած գիրքը: Համ էլ իմ սանտան ինձ երգ էլ էր ուղարկել  չգիտեմ ինքը ով ա, բայց ապրի, հավես էր:


Մարին ա քո սանտան  :Jpit:

----------

Նիկեա (31.01.2016), Վոլտերա (01.02.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> Այո, ուռռա՜, ես կարդացի սանտայիս ուղարկած գիրքը: Համ էլ իմ սանտան ինձ երգ էլ էր ուղարկել  չգիտեմ ինքը ով ա, բայց ապրի, հավես էր:


հուհ, մեկը կարդացել ա գոնե։ որ խնդրեմ թեմայում ավելի մանրամասն կարծիքով ու երգով կդնե՞ս։

----------

Նիկեա (31.01.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> հուհ, մեկը կարդացել ա գոնե։ որ խնդրեմ թեմայում ավելի մանրամասն կարծիքով ու երգով կդնե՞ս։


անպայման, էսքանով չէի սահմանափակվելու …ՃՃ բայց կլինի, չէ՞, որ վաղը գրեմ, երկար ու մանրամասն  :Jpit:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Մարին ա քո սանտան


ամենասկզբում մտածում էի որ դու ես  :LOL:  հետո մի պահ Մարիին էի կասկածում, հետո էլ սկսեցի գիրքը կարդալ առանց սանտային գուշակելու մասին մտածելու  :Jpit:

----------


## մարիօ

> անպայման, էսքանով չէի սահմանափակվելու …ՃՃ բայց կլինի, չէ՞, որ վաղը գրեմ, երկար ու մանրամասն


Կլինի, մենակ թե գրեք իմանանք  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> հուհ, մեկը կարդացել ա գոնե։ որ խնդրեմ թեմայում ավելի մանրամասն կարծիքով ու երգով կդնե՞ս։


Ես էլ եմ կարդացել իմն արդեն  :Tongue: 
քանի որ երեկ քննարկեցինք մի քիչ, էսօր էլ Ռուբին լրիվ բացահայտվեց, ես պաշտոնական կգրեմ էստեղ
նախ ասեմ որ ես էդ գիրքը շատ վաղուցվանից էի սկսել կարդալ ու ահագին կիսատ-պռատ, թռնելով ու ոչ մինչև վերջ, դրա համար լավ էր, որ սա ինձ ընկավ, էդ մի դարդից պրծա: 
ԼաՎեյի անձնականը, ինքնափիառը մի կողմ դնեմ ու ասեմ ու մենակ գրքի բովանդակությունից խոսեմ
Սկզբի մասերը շատ հավեսով էի կարդում,  թեթև ու ակտուալ թեմաների մասին փիլիսոփայություն էր, չնայած երեկ էլ ասեցի, որ գրելու ոճը ձևական ագրեսիվացրած էր ու քարոզացված :Դ տեղ-տեղ նույնիսկ պաթոսացված: Շատ հաճախ էր ինքն իրեն հակասում, մեկ հանդուրժող տոնով էր խոսում, մեկ ֆաշիստական ու չոր: Ինքը կրոնները մտցնում ցեխը հանում ա, բայց պատվիրաններ ա մեզ սովորացնում ու վերջում նույնիսկ սատանայական մեղքերից ա խոսում: Ատելության մասին լավ հատվածներ ուներ, բայց դուրս չեկավ "մարդկանց ոչնչացնել" շատ հաճախ օգտագործվող արտահայտությունը, ինչքան էլ փոխաբերական լիներ դա: Սատանայի` որպես միֆալոգիայի ու կրոնի անբաժան կերպարի մասին ահագին հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ ա տալիս, իրական ու պսևդո մագիայի մասին ա խոսում ու հետո պսևդո մագիա նկարագրում` շատ լուրջ տոնով: Մի խոսքով կարծիքս ծայրահեղական չի, հինգից երեք, ոչ հիացած եմ, ոչ էլ ափսոսում եմ, որ ժամանակ ծախսեցի

----------

Ruby Rue (01.02.2016), Smokie (01.02.2016), Նիկեա (01.02.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

Ուրեմն ինձ բաժին էր ընկել Շերլի Ջեքսոնի "We have always lived in the castle" գիրքը: Հեղինակի վերջին ստեղծագործությունն է, որից հետո որոշեցի որ "The Lottery"-ն էլ պետք ա կարդամ:

 հավես ու թեթև է կարդացվում, չհաշված առաջին 20 էջը, կամ կարող ա ես էդ ժամանակ տրամադրված չէի կարդալուն: Գիրքը պատմում է Բլեքվուդների ընտանիքի մասին, կամ էն ամենի ինչ մնացել էր էդ ընտանիքից: Մեծ ընտանիքից ողջ էին մնացել միայն Մերիքեթը,  Կոնստանսն ու հորեղբայր Ջուլիանը: Մանացածները դարձել են մկնդեղով թունավորման զոհը:

Գիրքը երևի հետաքրքիր չլիներ եթե հեղինակը Մերիքեթի անունից չպատմեր, արդյունքում քիչ-քիչ ամեն ինչ սկսում ես տեսնել իրա աչքերով, նենց ոնց ինքը... իսկ ինքը...

My name is Mary Katherine Blackwood. I am eighteen years old, and I live with my sister Constance. I have often thought that with any luck at all, I could have been born a werewolf, because the two middle fingers on both my hands are the same length, but I have had to be content with what I had. I dislike washing myself, and dogs, and noise.   

Գրքի ամենասկզբում Մերիքեթը հենց էսպես է մեզ ներկայանում, բայց ամեն հաջորդ տեղի հետ նոր բաներ կարելի է բացահայտել: 
Վայրի էր ու մեկ-մեկ չափազանց փխրուն, տարօրինակ 18 տարեկան բայց շատ սովորական երեխա, ամեն ինչից առավել սիրում էր քրոջը ու ամեն ինչ կաներ նրան պաշտպանելու համար, անգամ եթե Կոնստանսը  պաշտպանության կարիք հեչ էլ չզգար: Կթաքնվեր եթե հետը խոսեին, բայց կսպաներ եթե վիրավորեին: Ու ինքը շատ սիրուն պատկերացնում էր թե ոնց կմեռնեին էն մարդիկ ովքեր կուզենար որ մեռնեին: 
 Շաբաթը երկու անգամ գյուղ էր գնում առևտուր անելու ու նոր գրքեր բերելու չնայած որ ատում էր գյուղն ու բոլոր մարդկանց, իսկ էդ ատելությունը փոխադարձ էր: Տեղաբնիկներից ոչ մեկը Բլեքվուդներին չէր սիրում ու երևի ամեն ինչ սկսվել էր շատ ավելի վաղուց քան թունավորումը, բայց էդ օրվանից հետո ամեն ինչ ավելի էր խորացել:  

Կոնստանսը` ավագ քույրը մեղադրվել էր ընտանիքի անդամներին թունավորելու մեջ, որովհետև ինքը միակն էր ով էդ օրը եղել էր ընթրիքին ու չէր թունավորվել. մկնդեղը շաքարավազի հետ էր եղել իսկ ինքը երբեք շաքարավազ չէր օգտագործում: Մերիքեթին էլ ուղարկել էին իրա սենյակ` առանց ընթրիքի:
Տնից դուրս չէր գալիս, մարդկանց հետ չէր շփվում, մեկուսացել էր, բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից իրանց կյանքը համարյա իդեալական էր. ճաշ էր եփում, պարտեզը խնամում, հորեղբորը հետևում:  Ու իրենք երջանիկ էին:

Հորեղբայր Ջուլիանը միակ թունավորված-ողջ մնացածն էր, բայց կորցրել էր առողջությունը թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես: Գամված էր անվասայլակին ու անընդհատ գրում-ջնջում էր, փորձում վերականգնել թունավորման օրը բոլոր մանրամասներով: Մերիքեթից հետո իմ սիրելի կերպարն էր:

Բայց մի օր հայտնվում է Չարլզը` կորած հոպարի կորած տղան, ում ծնողները խզել էին բոլոր կապերը Կոնստանսի ու Մերիքեթի հետ, բայց ովքեր մահացել էին ու զարմիկը հիշել էր զարմուհիների մասին: Չգիտեմ, պատճառը իրոք էն ա, որ քիչ-քիչ գիրքը սկսում ես Մերիքեթի աչքերով կարդալ թե ինչ, բայց մի պահ եկավ երբ ես սկսեցի ատել իրան: Բնականաբար իրա այցի պատճառը հեչ էլ զարմուհիների նկատմամբ սերը չէր, այլ զարմուհիների ժառանգությունը:  Բայց երբ ժառանգությունը մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ գնաց գրողի ծոցը, Չարլզն էլ թողեց ու փախավ:

Ես փորձում եմ հնարավորինս քիչ սփոյլ անել...

Չարլզը ստանձնել էր Կոնստանսի աչքերը բացելու, հասարակության մեջ ինտեգրելու միսիոներական առաքելությունը: Հետաքրքիր էր էն պահը, երբ ավագ քույրը կանգնած էր երկու աշխարհների սահմանին` մի կողմից քույրն էր, հիմար Մերիքեթը ում սիրում էր ամեն ինչից շատ ու ում պաշտպանելու համար ամեն ինչ կաներ, մյուս կողմից էլ Չարլզը խելքը ուտում էր "բա-դու-սրան-էիր-արժանի" խոսակցություններով: Ու որը կընտրեր Կոնստանսը? Բայց էդ պահին` բուուում: Կամ ավելի կոնկրետ հրդեհ: Հորեղբայրը մահացավ, Չարլզը գնաց ու երկու քույրերը մնացին մենակ: Բայց երջանիկ... համենայն դեպս Մերիքեթը տենց էր ասում: 

Ամբողջ ընթացքում Մերիքեթը իր աշխարհում էր ապրում, բայց վերջում քրոջս էլ իր մոտ տարավ: Ու երևի դրանով էր պայմանավորված իր երջանկությունը: 

Գիրքը կարդալու ընթացքում մի բան էլ էի մտածում... Մերիքեթը կատու ուներ` Ջոնասը ու ես չէի կարողանում զուգահեռներ չտանել Մերիքեթի ու կատվի միջև: Ինքը հենց կատու էր: Կճանկռեր բոլորին եթե իրեն նեղացնեին, կփախներ, կգնար Կոնստանսի մոտ ու կգրկեր: 

Ես էսքանը գրելուց հետո հասկացա որ գիրքը իրոք լավն էր, ամեն ինչը իր տեղում... Բայց քիչ սփոյլ անելով ես լավ review գրողը չեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

John (02.02.2016), Աթեիստ (02.02.2016), մարիօ (02.02.2016), Վոլտերա (02.02.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Ժողովուրդ բարևներ, խնդրում եմ բոլորդ գրեք, թե ինչ փուլում է ձեր գիրքը, կարդում եք, չեք կարդում, եթե կարդում եք, կարծիքներ, եթե չեք կարդում՝ պատճառները, եթե կարդացել եք, շնորհակալություններ ձեզ։ Երեկոյան կհրապարակեմ ցուցակը, թե ով ում սանտան էր։  Ահագին երկար սպասեցի արձագանքների համար, ավարտենք, անցնենք առաջ։  :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ բարևներ, խնդրում եմ բոլորդ գրեք, թե ինչ փուլում է ձեր գիրքը, կարդում եք, չեք կարդում, եթե կարդում եք, կարծիքներ, եթե չեք կարդում՝ պատճառները, եթե կարդացել եք, շնորհակալություններ ձեզ։ Երեկոյան կհրապարակեմ ցուցակը, թե ով ում սանտան էր։  Ահագին երկար սպասեցի արձագանքների համար, ավարտենք, անցնենք առաջ։


Չեմ կարդում, չեմ էլ կարդալու: Պատճառներ.
1. Նշված էջերի սահմանափակումից մեծ գործ
2. Չսիրած հեղինակի անհայտ գործ, ժամանակի վատնում մի հեղինակի վրա, որին առանց էդ էլ լիքը ժամանակ եմ տրամադրել կյանքիս ընթացքում:

----------


## ivy

Պարզվեց՝ գրական նախագծերում էսպիսի թեմա ունենք, նոր գտա: 
Եկեք փորձենք գրքերի փոխարեն կարճ պատմվածքներով անել:
Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

Progart (25.04.2019), Smokie (25.04.2019), Նիկեա (25.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Թեման պատահաբար էր փակվել, բացեցի:
Եթե ուզում եք մասնակցել, գրեք էստեղ՝ նշելով, թե բացի հայերենից, ուրիշ ինչ լեզվով կնախընտրեիք կարդալ:

----------

Նիկեա (25.04.2019)

----------


## Progart

> Թեման պատահաբար էր փակվել, բացեցի:
> Եթե ուզում եք մասնակցել, գրեք էստեղ՝ նշելով, թե բացի հայերենից, ուրիշ ինչ լեզվով կնախընտրեիք կարդալ:


+ անգլերէն, բայց իթ կարեւորը օքէյ բովանդակութիւն լինի, լեզուն կը գտնենք  :Smile:

----------

ivy (25.04.2019), Նիկեա (25.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

կարդում եմ գրածս րիվյուն ու չեմ հավատում որ էդքանը ես եմ գրել  :LOL:  
ես էլ եմ խաղում: լեզուն կապ չունի, մենակ թե շատ ծավալուն չլինի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (25.04.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ո՞վ է միանում. երեք հոգի էլ ավելանա, կխաղանք:

----------

Նիկեա (25.04.2019)

----------


## Smokie

Խաղում եմ: Գրքերով էլ հավես կլիներ, բայց չեմ վստահում իմ ուժերին, որ կհասցնեի: :Jpit:  Եթե պատմվածք ա՝ շատ ավելի հեշտ իմ համար: :Hands Up:  Մի օր գրքերին էլ կհասնեմ երևի: :Wink:

----------

ivy (25.04.2019), Progart (25.04.2019)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես էլ եմ խաղում։  :Smile: 
Թեման կարդացի  մի թեթև, խոստանում եմ էլ սատանիստական գրքեր չուղարկել։  :Jpit:

----------

Progart (26.04.2019)

----------

